# Defective Fresh Water Tank



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

We went to the NASCAR races this weekend in Texas and after filling my freshwater tank twice I found a leak. Where the underbelly is bolted to the frame the installer forgot to cut the bolt and up it went into the freshwater tank.

Has anyone else had this issue? It is something I did not check during my shakedown trip. I recommend everyone check their freshwater tank even if you do not dry camp. I have contacted the dealer to order a new tank. We will not need it again until the next race in November so it is not a real problem.

Great Outbacking,
KB


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

That is the one thing we warn everyone when installing a Tornado or Quicke Flush. The screws holding the 'belly' are cut shorter under the tanks. Someone goofed for sure.

John


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

kbrazielTx,

Thanks for the heads up.







I have never used (or checked mine), but guess I had better do so.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*GILLIGAN!!!*


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

WARRANTY SERVICE


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I see you had them order a new tank. That was going to be my suggestion - I would not have accepted a patch. And I would make sure they put the new tank in. It won't hurt for you to check.

Scott


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

So not a defective tank, rather a defective installer


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

KB,

I have filled my holding tank just to check the water pump but didnt crawl under there to check for leaks. I think I know what I am doing on my day off tomorrow!

Where did you buy your Outback? I am in Maypearl (near Waxahachie) and purchased mine from Fun Time RV in Cleburne. I just picked it back up from there after having a couple of minor warranty issues worked on. So far the service has been great.

See ya in Frederickburg

Bryan


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the problem, but it sounds like your dealer is doing the right thing by replacing the tank.

Might as well have him install a quickie flush while they are under there...


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Texas Friends said:


> KB,
> 
> I have filled my holding tank just to check the water pump but didnt crawl under there to check for leaks. I think I know what I am doing on my day off tomorrow!
> 
> ...


We bought ours at Funtime as well and really like the way they take care of their customers. This is our 2nd Outback from them and we will continue to buy our Outbacks from them for many years to come.

See ya next month. We cannot wait to meet everyone!!!!!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the defective installation of your water tank
But glad to hear the dealer is going to take care of it

Don


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Well I thought it was just me. Last year after my dealer did some work on our trailer and a trip latter we had a leak. They ended up having to replace the tank.

Rob


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

KB,

well sure enough.... I filled my tank again and I noticed it dripping some so I let it sit. Checked the next day and its still dripping... Guess I better get it back in to have that looked at.

Thanks for the warning...

Bryan


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Texas Friends said:


> KB,
> 
> well sure enough.... I filled my tank again and I noticed it dripping some so I let it sit. Checked the next day and its still dripping... Guess I better get it back in to have that looked at.
> 
> ...


How much water dranied from the tank overnight?


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

O C ....

Not sure how much drained over night but the drip is pretty steady. A drop every second or two. Too much for the trailer only being 3 months old in my opinion!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Don't get me wrong...*ANY * drip is too much. I was just wondering to what extent the damage was.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I would have the dealer work on it
That way you have a paper trail
If anything else happens there

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I had a defective drain valve. It would continually drip. Dealer replaced it. No problems since.

Thor


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Yep,

Same thing happened to me. That Gray/Black tank sticker installer must have had the fresh water tank job before he got promoted.
My 21RS lasted 1 year before the "too long" screws punctured the tank.
Repaired by Camping Time RV in Oakwood, GA where I bought it. Took 2 weeks to get the tank (2004).
They had to remove the crossmember to install the new tank as they drop the tank in before installing the floor.
I have since dropped the underbelly and checked the repaired crossmember.
Is is OK, but really needs welding, not just screws.
Also found only three straps holding the tank, I added several additional ones as the tank sagged in the middle.
I will not fill it beyond 3/4 again.
smilie
I will weld the crossmember later, there seems to be enough room, just a pain to do.

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## Outback-N-It (May 17, 2005)

kbrazielTx said:


> We went to the NASCAR races this weekend in Texas and after filling my freshwater tank twice I found a leak. Where the underbelly is bolted to the frame the installer forgot to cut the bolt and up it went into the freshwater tank.
> 
> Has anyone else had this issue? It is something I did not check during my shakedown trip. I recommend everyone check their freshwater tank even if you do not dry camp. I have contacted the dealer to order a new tank. We will not need it again until the next race in November so it is not a real problem.
> 
> ...


I had a similiar problem also, I was securing the belly cover with a new fastner, so I drilled new hole thru the frame and low and behold water started coming out. The fresh water tank was installed all the way against the frame, resting on the I-beam. So I plugged the hole and repositioned the fresh water tank about 3-4 inches away. I guess you should always look before you drill. Outback-N-It


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Funtime RV is working with Keystone to get me a new freshwater tank. They are being very helpful and I expect to have the tank replaced by summer.

Great Outbacking!!!!
KB


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

kbrazielTx said:


> Funtime RV is working with Keystone to get me a new freshwater tank. They are being very helpful and I expect to have the tank replaced by summer.
> 
> Great Outbacking!!!!
> KB
> [snapback]102899[/snapback]​


I like it when there is service in Customer Service









Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> kbrazielTx said:
> 
> 
> > Funtime RV is working with Keystone to get me a new freshwater tank. They are being very helpful and I expect to have the tank replaced by summer.
> ...


It's nice when they remember that pesky "Customer" part, too....


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Thor said:
> 
> 
> > kbrazielTx said:
> ...


That would help Wolfie

Don


----------



## Guyssets (Jul 21, 2005)

My freshwater tank had the same problem.
I use our unit so much though, i couldnt wait for a new tank.
I just shot some 2 part epoxy through a mixing head into the hole.
worked great!

Too bad it was damaged in the first place.


----------



## Nickens (Oct 6, 2005)

When we had the receiver hitch installed on our 28RSS, we discovered that the fresh water tank was resting on top of the screws that were were used to install the under-frame panels.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

GILLIAN!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> GILLIAN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Gilligan


----------

